# Pflanzinsel auf Koiteich



## didi3005 (25. Jan. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wer von Euch hat schon Erfahrungen mit Pflanzinseln gesammelt, vielleicht auch ein paar Bilder.
Bezugsquellen usw.

Gruss didi


----------



## rainthanner (25. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzinsel auf Koiteich*

Hallo, 


http://www.flohs-gmbh.de/flohs-gmbh/koi_spezial/pflanzeninseln/



oder: 
Mal in unserer Funktion "Suchen" Pflanzinsel oder Pflanzmatte eingeben. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## sanke10 (26. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzinsel auf Koiteich*

Hallo didi! 

So schaut meine Pflanzinsel aus!

 

 

 

Schaue mal unter Suchen!

                Gruß Lenhart


www.koi-garten-seiten.de


----------

